# Quarter House-New Orleans



## bobseesit (Mar 3, 2006)

We are taking a calculated risk and have booked a time share swap for the Quarter House in 2007.
We love New Orleans so much that it is worth the small risk.
They have assigned us Unit 204.
Has anybody stayed in this unit?
Would love to hear any comments, good or bad.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 3, 2006)

bobseesit said:
			
		

> We are taking a calculated risk and have booked a time share swap for the Quarter House in 2007.
> We love New Orleans so much that it is worth the small risk.
> They have assigned us Unit 204.
> Has anybody stayed in this unit?
> Would love to hear any comments, good or bad.




What makes you think it's a risk?  New Orleans' tourist areas are back in full swing, and have been for quite awhile now.  The Quarterhouse sustained virtually no damage from Katrina.  I don't see where the risk is in going there a year from now.


----------



## KevJan (Mar 3, 2006)

Going to check in at the Quarter House on March 10.  Will let you know how things are when we get back, probably on March 18 or 19.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 4, 2006)

There's no risk. Quarter House is a great timeshare located right in the French Quarter of NOLA. We had a one bedroom unit there but I can't recall the unit number. It's within walking distance of everything in the Quarter. Great location and a really nice timeshare. If we decided to return to NOLA in the future, it will be our first choice of places to stay.


----------



## bobseesit (Mar 4, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> What makes you think it's a risk?  New Orleans' tourist areas are back in full swing, and have been for quite awhile now.  The Quarterhouse sustained virtually no damage from Katrina.  I don't see where the risk is in going there a year from now.



It's good to hear that the Quarterhouse sustained virtually no damage.  The small risk, I feel, is how much recovery will actually take place.  I really don't think the "tourist areas are back in full swing" yet.  My passion is the food, and I don't think at least 3 of my favorite restaurants have reopened yet.  Namely Dickie Brennan's Steakhouse, Brennans, and Delmonico.  This according to Tom Fitzmorris' website which lists opened restaurants.  He is a food critic in NO.  
The other part of the risk is what happens with the next hurricane when alot of the recovery has been patchwork such as on the levees.  I have heard of little in the way of improving the situation long ignored by our beloved politicians.


----------



## KevJan (Mar 6, 2006)

Starting to pack for our trip that leaves on Friday and wondered what to pack.  Is it humid?  Do I need a jacket?  Does the Quarter House provide shampoo, lotion, salt and pepper, paper towels, etc?  Anyone been there this past week, I'd really love to have your input.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 6, 2006)

It will be mid-70s most days, and mid-60s most nights (with a couple of nights dropping into the 50s).  There will be some rain on a couple of days, and you can expect the humidity to be higher than you are used to.

Look here for further details.


----------

